# Need INPA for N62 (545)



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

A user over on the E60 forum froze up his EWS-CAS interface. I'm trying to help the guy out.

He has INPA but needs an INPA engine module for the N62 (ME9 for N62). This module seems to not exist on the version 5 INPA. 

He gets a loading error, and my INPA version get the same error. Seems that a lot of INPA users find that their version has no N62 module.

Does anyone here know where INPA can be found with a working N62 engine module?

Thanks


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

banglenot said:


> A user over on the E60 forum froze up his EWS-CAS interface. I'm trying to help the guy out.
> 
> He has INPA but needs an INPA engine module for the N62 (ME9 for N62). This module seems to not exist on the version 5 INPA.
> 
> ...


Contact Shawn for his INPA version...His seems to be the most complete from what I see out there!:bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

banglenot said:


> A user over on the E60 forum froze up his EWS-CAS interface. I'm trying to help the guy out.
> 
> He has INPA but needs an INPA engine module for the N62 (ME9 for N62). This module seems to not exist on the version 5 INPA.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hamdeu (Sep 26, 2015)

I need the same INPA for my 2008 E60 LCI as it shows error
requested control unit " bla bla bla " not found 
control unit found :N62_TUE2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamdeu said:


> I need the same INPA for my 2008 E60 LCI as it shows error
> requested control unit " bla bla bla " not found
> control unit found :N62_TUE2


PM sent.


----------



## Bjornt (Dec 17, 2015)

*inpa*

Wondered if i also could get the link for the latest inpa & ediabas?

Tnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bjornt said:


> Wondered if i also could get the link for the latest inpa & ediabas?
> 
> Tnx


PM sent.


----------



## andye65 (May 9, 2016)

I need the N62 file for my E65. When i open the engine module me9 n62, it says requested control unit .... not found program will be stopped.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andye65 said:


> I need the N62 file for my E65. When i open the engine module me9 n62, it says requested control unit .... not found program will be stopped.


You can try INPA_Fxx and see if it works for you. PM sent.


----------



## eugebush (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello, I know I'm bumping an old thread, rather than start a new one..

my INPA ver 5.0.6 is giving me the same message "N62_TUE2" found instead of others listed when I select ME 9 for N62. Do i need to replace my version of INPA? and if i do, will it affect the other programs installed? I am trying to realign the DME-EWS on my 09 4.8 X5.


----------



## eugebush (Nov 20, 2016)

thank you shawn!


----------



## kenovyrt (Aug 7, 2013)

*Same here!!*

Hi all, I joining the list of N62 issues with INPA and I know I'm late to the party but really need help here.

Can I also get the link to where I can get the right one?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kenovyrt said:


> Hi all, I joining the list of N62 issues with INPA and I know I'm late to the party but really need help here.
> 
> Can I also get the link to where I can get the right one?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## kenovyrt (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## LAZY745i (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm joining the list of N62 issues with INPA as well....looks like there may be some activity here! I've been searching for days for the link please help! 
Much Appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LAZY745i said:


> Hey guys, I'm joining the list of N62 issues with INPA as well....looks like there may be some activity here! I've been searching for days for the link please help!
> Much Appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## Kevin777 (Dec 26, 2014)

@shawnsheridan I need INPA for N62 too. Would you please send me PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kevin777 said:


> @shawnsheridan I need INPA for N62 too. Would you please send me PM?


PM sent.


----------



## E39LOCO (Mar 28, 2015)

Joining in, my ThinkPad was stolen, need INPA to get my e66 running right. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E39LOCO said:


> Joining in, my ThinkPad was stolen, need INPA to get my e66 running right. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Pesttt (Aug 9, 2016)

Arrgh! Wish I'd seen this thread before I ordered my cable. Just checked and it's 5.0.6. 
This is for N62 645.
Any chance Shawn? Pretty please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pesttt said:


> Arrgh! Wish I'd seen this thread before I ordered my cable. Just checked and it's 5.0.6.
> This is for N62 645.
> Any chance Shawn? Pretty please?


PM sent.


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi could anyone sent me sp-daten v45-48 for r56 iwant to flash dme but idont have same version anymore and theres no acceleration the dme is mev1722 with zb 7626494 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dlovan778 said:


> Hi could anyone sent me sp-daten v45-48 for r56 iwant to flash dme but idont have same version anymore and theres no acceleration the dme is mev1722 with zb 7626494
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Sorry, old versions not maintained.


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, old versions not maintained.


Alright thanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## davejack (Aug 9, 2017)

Look at this blog for INPA 6.4.3
BMW INPA 6.4.3 Software Free Download


----------



## CDubl (Aug 10, 2013)

I am at your mercy. Could someone help me out? I need the file.

Thanks in advance


----------



## zephyrprime (Mar 3, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can try INPA_fxx:
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.


I have INPA_fxx which I got from you but I have never seen that dialog box ^ that you show above. Where is that dialog?

Also, does anyone have a version of INPA that will show the Rough Running screen for the N62 engine? INPA_fxx doesn't even show the Rough Running option when you are in the Status Screen (the F7 button is normally where the RoughRunning option is but it is blank in INPA_fxx).









I can actually run the N52 and N54 modules on my N62 engine and they will show the rough running screen but unfortunately, they only show 6 cylinders and not all 8 cylinders since the N5x engine is only 6 cylinders


----------



## zephyrprime (Mar 3, 2017)

davejack said:


> Look at this blog for INPA 6.4.3
> BMW INPA 6.4.3 Software Free Download


The INPA 6.4.3 Full.rar likes there do not work anymore.


----------



## nemesis1379 (May 11, 2015)

Shawn looking to work on my 2008 X5 4.8i any way i can get that software and will it work with my car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nemesis1379 said:


> Shawn looking to work on my 2008 X5 4.8i any way i can get that software and will it work with my car?


PM sent.


----------



## ret (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey Shawn i'm also looking to get INPA working for my X5 n62. I hope you can help me out.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ret said:


> Hey Shawn i'm also looking to get INPA working for my X5 n62. I hope you can help me out.


PM sent.


----------



## henri.lilja (Nov 27, 2016)

Looking for alternative datens for X5 N62 too.


----------



## ore0 (Nov 7, 2016)

*inpa*

I also need help. I have INPA 5.06 and have the e70 option but when I click under engine for N62 I get an error.

Requested control unit not found etc etc etc
Control unit found "N62_TUE2"

Trying to get more info as I am getting a generic Pcode P0340
Need INPA to give me more info so I can figure out what sensor is bad


----------



## BMW735E65 (Jan 6, 2018)

In need of it also for INPA N62 engine! Tnx alot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ore0 said:


> I also need help. I have INPA 5.06 and have the e70 option but when I click under engine for N62 I get an error.
> 
> Requested control unit not found etc etc etc
> Control unit found "N62_TUE2"
> ...





BMW735E65 said:


> In need of it also for INPA N62 engine! Tnx alot!


PM's sent.


----------



## BMW735E65 (Jan 6, 2018)

No PM received yet. Tnx in advance for sending


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW735E65 said:


> No PM received yet. Tnx in advance for sending


Sent, again.


----------



## mak1z (Sep 15, 2010)

In need of it also for INPA N62 engine! Tnx alot!


----------



## DrDoomsday (Jun 23, 2019)

I have an e65 745i and inpa is saying error when trying to Select N62 Engine...?


----------



## DrDoomsday (Jun 23, 2019)

*anyone?*

so nobody has a working INPA with e65_n62 engine modules?


----------



## spinner99 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey

Hopefully this helps.

What I ended up doing was getting some updated files from another version of BMW Tools I found, however it was in German so I didn't update everything, just the files I needed. The version I had (Mike's) was fully engilsh, but the cfg files are obviously a bit old and didn't have support for some of the newer modules.

The files I updated to get me going were
ME9N62_2.ipo for the N62_TUE2 Engine 
GS19D_EA.ipo for the GS19D transmission 
DXC8_P.ipo for access to the ABS/DSC to do a brake bleed (not 100% sure on that).

To update the files I just copied them to the c:\ec-apps\inpa\sgdat folder , then if necessary I edited the c:\ec-apps\inpa\cfgdat\E60.ENG file (in notepad++) to add in the lines I needed

e.g. under the [ROOT_MOTOR] section, I added a line that says ENTRY= ME9N62_2, N62_TUE2 For N62.
And now if I go to E60 -> Engine, I see "N62_TUE2 for N62 and I choose that one.

The way it works is
ENTRY= is a new line to show in INPA
ME9N62_2 is the file to use (c:\ec-apps\inpa\sgdat\ME9N62_2.ipo)
N62_TUE2 for N62 is the text that shows in INPA for you to select

I've also installed ISTA D which is quite useful, but I do still prefer INPA for some things.

PM me if you need more.


----------



## EU_330ci (Nov 26, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


It seems like a lot of people have figured out thier INPA issues with the help of Shawn 

Ive gone through 5 different installs with INPA in the hopes that i can get my e70 N62 to fire up (needs ews-dme alignment)
I am very curious to know how Shawns version of INPA differs from the ones ive downloaded. So Shawn if you're still around, I would also like a copy of your INPA please.

Also, is there a specific sequence that needs to be followed when your do the dme-ews alignment? for example log off, take the key out, wait 10 minutes.. anything like that?

Thank you in advance for any and all the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EU_330ci said:


> It seems like a lot of people have figured out thier INPA issues with the help of Shawn
> 
> Ive gone through 5 different installs with INPA in the hopes that i can get my e70 N62 to fire up (needs ews-dme alignment)
> I am very curious to know how Shawns version of INPA differs from the ones ive downloaded. So Shawn if you're still around, I would also like a copy of your INPA please.
> ...


PM sent.

I have no idea on ews-dme alignment though. Not anything I have ever done.


----------



## EU_330ci (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey guys, so just as an update. I used the inpa that Shawn provided. And it got me further than any other INPA.

I also installed BG version of standard tools. Both seem to work. 

My issue: 2007 EWS manipulation error 2F44.
The fix I attempted: in Inpa>>e70>>engine>>n62>>f6 "activate">>shift f6 "start ews resync/align">>f2

There are 2 options (all in German) 
1.) f1 to reset ews (which is what I need)
2.) f2 to reset cas

When I press..

-f1, I get an error "no response from control unit". 
-f2, it say reset successful but doesn't actually change anything. 

I have a k+dcan cable with a switch. My switch has 4 settings (im sure two of them are disabled) .. i keep reading that it could be a cable issue. Should I just buy a dedicated dcan cable (without switch) and give it a shot? I'll accept all the help I can get and I'll be sure to report back of any progress. I'm starting to think that the e70 might need a new ews module...


----------



## EU_330ci (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi, second update. Sorry I don't know how to edit my previous post on my iPhone. 

So I ended up buying a bimmergeeks cable. Did I need it? Maybe not. The BG inpa was nice and in English, but did not work for me. The inpa fxx v2 (even though in German) worked. The problem I was having was the car kept going back to position 1 on the key switch ( I know it's a push button start bare with me as I try to explain)

Inpa>>e70>>engine>>n62>>f6 "activate">>shift f6 "start ews resync/align">>f2

There are 2 options (all in German)
1.) f1 to reset ews (which is what I need) 
2.) f2 to reset cas

(All this was done when the car in ACC key position, I guess it reverts back to position 1 when there's not enough activity?) 
Every time I hit f1, it said no response from control unit, when I hit f2, it said the reset was successful and was "waiting for dme" ..so I though how the hell do I wake up this dme, soo I hit the push start button once to get it into "acc" (second key position).. once I did that, it showed that it successfully registered! I left everything plugged, hit the brakes and the push start and VIOLA! We have life ***x1f604;

Again, the BG software didn't have the same options as Shawns. And although his inpa was in German, I translated it by holding my phone camera to the text on the screen and it translated it into English (Thank you google translate app!)

Thanks again Shawn! Appreciate your help!


----------



## BayernMistWagen (Feb 27, 2020)

Any chance this is still available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BayernMistWagen said:


> Any chance this is still available?


PM sent.


----------



## E346r50 (Apr 4, 2020)

are there any versions of inpa that anyone could share that would work for mini's. the version of inpa i have only works on my e34 and my e46. i have no chassis option for the r50
maybe this isint the place to ask but ive been looking for hours on the forum with no luck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E346r50 said:


> are there any versions of inpa that anyone could share that would work for mini's. the version of inpa i have only works on my e34 and my e46. i have no chassis option for the r50
> maybe this isint the place to ask but ive been looking for hours on the forum with no luck.


PM sent:


----------



## E346r50 (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> E346r50 said:
> 
> 
> > are there any versions of inpa that anyone could share that would work for mini's. the version of inpa i have only works on my e34 and my e46. i have no chassis option for the r50
> ...


So wich one of the minis should i select in the place of the r50 chassis. Or is the r50 in the options after i select shift+f7


----------



## androsain (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me? I have a similar problems. The INPA says:

"Requested control unit: 'ME9N62, ME9N62_2, N62_TUE, N62_TUE2' not found.

Control unit found: 'ME9E65_6'.

Program will be stopped!"

I have tried to change the E65 CFDAT to ME9N62 instead of ME9_N62, and it works but in German, instead of English. I need to read the engine in English. I have no issues to read other components, i.e. Transmissions.

Thanks!


----------



## kmnc (Jun 20, 2020)

Shawn,

I have INPA 5.0.6 (from bimmergeeks.net), and have been getting the same error when selecting N62 engine for my 2011 E70 (xDrive50i).

Requested Control Unit:
"ME9N62, ME9N62_2, N62_TUE, N62_TUE2" not found.
Control unit found: 'MSD85',
Program will be stopped!

Have tried almost every install link including "mikes" :dunno:, could you please "PM" your version, please?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E346r50 said:


> So wich one of the minis should i select in the place of the r50 chassis. Or is the r50 in the options after i select shift+f7


Inside it is ECU specific, not Chassis Specific. The ECU selected should be good for all R5x.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

androsain said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me? I have a similar problems. The INPA says:
> 
> ...


I cannot help with English. As I have written here many many times, English .ipo scripts were discontinued many many moons ago.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kmnc said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have INPA 5.0.6 (from bimmergeeks.net), and have been getting the same error when selecting N62 engine for my 2011 E70 (xDrive50i).
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## mohammadh.1980 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Shawn, I also need INPA for N62 (550). Could you please send me the link.
Thanks


----------



## SantaClaraE70 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi Shawn, it looks like i have the same issue on 2007 X5 4.8i, INPA is loaded using OBD connection, can communicate with other modules, but having the same ECU error, tying to get the correct file. Any help you can provide would be appreciated.

Error Message:
*Requested control unit: 'ME9E65_6,ME9N62,ME9N62_2,N62_TUE"'not found.
Control unit found: 'N62_TUE2'
Program will be stopped!*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mohammadh.1980 said:


> Hi Shawn, I also need INPA for N62 (550). Could you please send me the link.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SantaClaraE70 said:


> Hi Shawn, it looks like i have the same issue on 2007 X5 4.8i, INPA is loaded using OBD connection, can communicate with other modules, but having the same ECU error, tying to get the correct file. Any help you can provide would be appreciated.
> 
> Error Message:
> *Requested control unit: 'ME9E65_6,ME9N62,ME9N62_2,N62_TUE"'not found.
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## shaw2200 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
I am having the same issue with my 2008 BMW 550i. Everytime I connect I get the same error. Could you maybe help me out.


----------



## shaw2200 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks to Shawn, I was able to use the provided INPA to reset my ECU on my N62. Great stuff.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shaw2200 said:


> Thanks to Shawn, I was able to use the provided INPA to reset my ECU on my N62. Great stuff.


:thumbup:


----------



## deso_bg (Feb 24, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


Same here with E65 745i... Can you help ? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deso_bg said:


> Same here with E65 745i... Can you help ? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## deso_bg (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks again !!!


----------



## Ledmaestro101 (Sep 12, 2020)

New here, looking for the very same N62 files. Any chance I could have a copy please? Many thanks 😄


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ledmaestro101 said:


> New here, looking for the very same N62 files. Any chance I could have a copy please? Many thanks 😄


PM sent.


----------



## surfinn (Oct 5, 2020)

New here as well, also in the same situation 2007 X5 4.8i, same message when I choose the infamous N62. Would appreciate any information on how to add this engine to the list in INPA. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

surfinn said:


> New here as well, also in the same situation 2007 X5 4.8i, same message when I choose the infamous N62. Would appreciate any information on how to add this engine to the list in INPA. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## surfinn (Oct 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much! Updating it now.


----------



## Bpalm (Oct 20, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Having problems with inpa on my n62 please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bpalm said:


> Having problems with inpa on my n62 please help


PM sent.


----------



## audrius123 (Oct 21, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Same problem , can you send me also


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

audrius123 said:


> Same problem , can you send me also


I already did.


----------



## trixnfx (Nov 11, 2020)

Shawn, could you help me out and send me a link/PM to whatever it is that you're sending that makes the N62 work in INPA?

I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trixnfx said:


> Shawn, could you help me out and send me a link/PM to whatever it is that you're sending that makes the N62 work in INPA?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it!


PM sent.


----------



## Marcel525 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi, This is my first post on this forum. I can connect to my N62B48 engine using INPA. Interface works fine can read other ECUs.
Shawn, could you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marcel525 said:


> Hi, This is my first post on this forum. I can connect to my N62B48 engine using INPA. Interface works fine can read other ECUs.
> Shawn, could you help?


PM sent.


----------



## Patznu (Oct 13, 2021)

Greetings to all and @shawnsheridan. I purchased a link from eBay, and located this post for additional modules. I have 08 550i along with many others, experienced the same error message described as previous described during use of software. Would it be possible to get a link to missing modules? Happy to donate - Thanks


----------



## Kilbourn (Oct 9, 2021)

Shawn was extremely helpful and immediately hooked me up with all of the information that I needed I ended up going with ISTA plus and it's worked great for my '08 550i.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Patznu said:


> Greetings to all and @shawnsheridan. I purchased a link from eBay, and located this post for additional modules. I have 08 550i along with many others, experienced the same error message described as previous described during use of software. Would it be possible to get a link to missing modules? Happy to donate - Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Patznu (Oct 13, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a Milli - FYI - Flat battery I believe, made the 550i turn ON the Transport mode. "Energy Saving nodus active"
So I turned it off. Came back an hour later, cranks no start. Had it towed to indie. One who replaced it under warranty 12/20. I know people love to he the end result sometimes.


----------



## Astr0naut (Nov 4, 2021)

E65 745Li... Can you help ? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Astr0naut said:


> E65 745Li... Can you help ? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jayaby (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello everyone. I see that Shawn seems to be gracious enough to help out everyone with this issue. I was super pumped to get on diagnosing some issues on my E70 yesterday until I hit this error right off the bat  Any help would would be appreciated as I cannot seem to find the N62_TUE2.ipo file anywhere.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Nikolsky (Nov 18, 2021)

Pls help! My INPA only has *n62 *engine but it doesn't read my *e70 n62b48tu *engine. Can anyone suggest what is required for this? May be it need to sp-daten update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dave Nikolsky said:


> Pls help! My INPA only has *n62 *engine but it doesn't read my *e70 n62b48tu *engine. Can anyone suggest what is required for this? May be it need to sp-daten update?


Try INPA_Fxx, seperate Engine Section PM sent.


----------



## Jguzzi922 (Oct 14, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


may I also get the pm. n62 says control unit not found. thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jguzzi922 said:


> may I also get the pm. n62 says control unit not found. thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Jguzzi922 (Oct 14, 2021)

thanks brother


Jguzzi922 said:


> may I also get the pm. n62 says control unit not found. thank you


----------



## jrs550flagship (Dec 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn, would you be able to send this link still? Im pulling my hair out trying to figure thus n62out


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrs550flagship said:


> Shawn, would you be able to send this link still? Im pulling my hair out trying to figure thus n62out


PM sent.


----------



## alex_fitt (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi I will be grateful if I can get help somehow trying to set up inpa with e70 4.8i but not successful..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex_fitt said:


> Hi I will be grateful if I can get help somehow trying to set up inpa with e70 4.8i but not successful..
> View attachment 1046983


Sorry, I have no idea on this message.


----------



## alex_fitt (Dec 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I have no idea on this message.


I installed the mikes easy bmw tools, maybe if i install it from other source it might run. Any ideas ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No idea on it. I am talking about INPA_Fxx.


----------



## alex_fitt (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks a lot!! Installed everything as mentioned but cant even detect the cable now.Any ideas ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex_fitt said:


> Thanks a lot!! Installed everything as mentioned but cant even detect the cable now.Any ideas ?


EDIBAS.ini must be set correctly for cable. INTERFACE = STD:OBD for DCAB Cable or INTERFACE = ENET for ENET Cable. Run Motor, and with ENET Cable, make sure Windows or any 3rd Party Firewall is Disabled.


----------

